# pensacola pier june 9th



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

went to pensacola pier today and caught a 26.0lb jack crevalle.and a king mackeral also hung a bunch of bonita.there was also a 20lb ling that was under the pier and he came out and he ate 4 times and nobody could get him to the gaff.and if you are going to go to pecola pier to fish for bonita you might want to use a bigger rod because when i set the hook they would go straight under the pier.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

nice job.. you gonna eat that jack?


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

no i sold it for as much as it weighed


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

stevesmi said:


> nice job.. you gonna eat that jack?


 no i sold it for as much as it weighed


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for the report & pic.


----------

